# Some Questions Re: Post BMOQ and What to do with "Stuff"



## RyanHealy29 (20 Dec 2014)

I've got a few questions regarding BMOQ, and specifically post-BMOQ, that I haven't really been able to find answers for through in-board search or Google search. 

So as a single guy with an apartment, before I leave for BMOQ, the military will be sending movers to put my furniture and some of my possessions into storage. The instructions I was given by the CFRC was that this is _long-term storage_, and so I will not have access to it until I'm posted somewhere for a decent amount of time. I.e., if I'm sent to OJT after BMOQ, I likely won't be able to have it sent to me (nor will I likely have anywhere to put the stuff anyways) potentially for a year or more, so only things I won't need/want immediately after BMOQ should be placed in this storage.

That leaves me wondering what to do with the stuff that I _will_ want after BMOQ, and how to go about getting it afterwards?

1) Is there any period of time in between finishing BMOQ and being sent off to where ever it may be they're going to send you, in which I would have time to return home to Toronto, buy a car, and pick up my stuff before heading off (on the road) to wherever I'll be required to go? Or is a "congratulations on graduating, now get the hell out, your flight leaves tomorrow!" kind of thing more common?

2) If I won't have any time to return home to pick up stuff I'd like to bring with me as I embark on my career, but can't bring with me to BMOQ, is my only option to have family or friends ship anything I want, or is there some mechanism the military uses for people setting off on their careers to get stuff from back home that they'll need but wasn't a candidate for long-term storage?

3) If there isn't any time after BMOQ for this kind of stuff, is taking leave shortly after BMOQ in order to take care of this kind of thing normally doable, or are they hesitant about granting any leave to someone shortly after BMOQ? (Sort of how a new employer in the civilian world isn't likely to grant vacation time to someone who has just recently started).

Sorry if these are silly questions, and I'm certainly not trying to look past BMOQ, but this is just a logistical issue that I haven't really been given any information on from the CFRC, and I'd prefer to have it figured out as much as I can before I leave rather than be trying to figure it out on the last day if course at St. Jean. 

Thanks,
Ryan

Addition: I don't know if trade has any impact on the answers to these questions as far as post-BMOQ timings or processes go, but in case they do, my trade is pilot.


----------



## Moore (20 Dec 2014)

The only question of yours that I can answer is right after your BMOQ graduation they're going to transport you to your next base, whichever one it will be. You won't go back home after BMOQ and then get a ticket or something back to where you'll be finishing your land course and Occupational Training. You'll most likely be placed on PAT at a base for hopefully no longer than a month before the rest of your training begins.


----------



## flatlander13 (20 Dec 2014)

Not entirely correct, as in some circumstances you can be approved leave following your basic course. Might not occur often, but it can happen.


----------



## Moore (20 Dec 2014)

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Not entirely correct, as in some circumstances you can be approved leave following your basic course. Might not occur often, but it can happen.



I guess it's a possibility but I've never read or heard anything like that, nor do I think they would allow you to go on leave 14 weeks after being in the CF. We just need an experienced member for his questions that's been through something like this.


----------



## Moore (20 Dec 2014)

From the Forces website - http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page

"What happens after the course?

A few weeks prior to the Graduation Ceremony, candidates will find out when and where they will have to report to their next training establishment. In most cases, graduates leave the day following the ceremony. *In some exceptional cases and if the conditions allow it, graduates may leave with their families after the ceremony if they have received permission from their instructors*."


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Dec 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> I guess it's a possibility but I've never read or heard anything like that, nor do I think they would allow you to go on leave 14 weeks after being in the CF. We just need an experienced member for his questions that's been through something like this.



So, in short if you have an opinion based on zero experience,  don't waste people's time with your verbal diarrhea.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Dec 2014)

RyanHealy29 said:
			
		

> 1) Is there any period of time in between finishing BMOQ and being sent off to where ever it may be they're going to send you, in which I would have time to return home to Toronto, buy a car, and pick up my stuff before heading off (on the road) to wherever I'll be required to go? Or is a "congratulations on graduating, now get the hell out, your flight leaves tomorrow!" kind of thing more common?



Depends on where you are going really.  Travelling to a duty location requires you to have available leave days to do so.  Your first 4 years of service entitles you to 20 leave days per calendar year, and you may not be able to use them that early on.   That decision will most likely be made by your post-BMOQ unit.  However, ask this question to your CFRC asap.They may have an idea where you are supposed to go after CFLRS.   



> 2) If I won't have any time to return home to pick up stuff I'd like to bring with me as I embark on my career, but can't bring with me to BMOQ, is my only option to have family or friends ship anything I want, or is there some mechanism the military uses for people setting off on their careers to get stuff from back home that they'll need but wasn't a candidate for long-term storage?



same deal, ask your CFRC but usually they wont pay for your HG and E (household goods and effects) to be moved that early on  in your training. 



> 3) If there isn't any time after BMOQ for this kind of stuff, is taking leave shortly after BMOQ in order to take care of this kind of thing normally doable, or are they hesitant about granting any leave to someone shortly after BMOQ? (Sort of how a new employer in the civilian world isn't likely to grant vacation time to someone who has just recently started).



Same answer as #1.  Depends on where you are going while waiting for next trg phase.  



> Sorry if these are silly questions, my trade is pilot.


----------



## Moore (21 Dec 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> So, in short if you have an opinion based on zero experience,  don't waste people's time with your verbal diarrhea.



I realized that after I posted so I did some searching and came across the quote in my previous post to actually give some concrete information instead of crap.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Dec 2014)

You are an infantry APPLICANT.   You have no concrete information on the pilot gig during or after BMOQ.


----------



## Moore (21 Dec 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You are an infantry APPLICANT.   You have no concrete information on the pilot gig during or after BMOQ.



I was referring to his first question which says nothing about being a pilot. He's asking if he can leave after BMOQ but before further training which if you read the quote I took from Forces.ca it makes sense and answers his question. I don't think you can get any more concrete than that seeing as it's literally from the recruiting website. Sorry if I'm somehow misunderstanding what you're saying.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Dec 2014)

Let me see if I can say this nicely.

You don't have a fucking schmick what is real or not.   You can' t even begin to think of the factors affecting the actual answers.  Not everyone does the exact same shit after CFLRS.  I used to work there.  You havent even been  sworn jn yet, do you really think you have a better handle on info than me?

I have lots of TI, and gave a realistic, basic answer based on actual knowledge.   Clear enough?   :


----------



## Moore (21 Dec 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Let me see if I can say this nicely.
> 
> You don't have a ******* schmick what is real or not.   You can' t even begin to think of the factors affecting the actual answers.  Not everyone does the exact same crap after CFLRS.  I used to work there.  You havent even been  sworn jn yet, do you really think you have a better handle on info than me?
> 
> I have lots of TI, and gave a realistic, basic answer based on actual knowledge.   Clear enough?   :



I apologize.


----------



## RyanHealy29 (21 Dec 2014)

Thanks for your answers Eye In The Sky,
I will contact the CFRC after X-Mas and see if they can shine any light. In the meantime, I think I'll plan to just box up my hockey gear, golf clubs, etc, with the assumption I wont have time to come back and get them and will need to have someone ship them to me.


----------

